# So how are your 5DMKIII high-ISO shots?



## lexonio (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello happy mkIII owners, I was wondering how does the camera holds up when you're bumping the ISOs higher than 3200.
Reviews are quite subjective in this matter, I really want to hear your opinion. Examples are welcome, but phrases like "12.800 is still nice, 25.600 stinks" are welcome as well.


----------



## okcamera (Mar 26, 2012)

Perfect link for you-- http://blog.uniquephoto.com/?p=8629

Pretty amazing difference at 6400, 12800 and 25600! I was saying before I think it might make the difference between a usable and an unusable shot.


----------



## lexonio (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah, thanks Okcamera, 12800 looks nice, 25600 is okay as well, I wonder how do they look after some NR reduction in LR or stuff, gotta try that.


----------



## outsider (Mar 26, 2012)

How come all reviews I've come across compare jpeg image performance against other cameras?

Is it just me that wants to know how much of that increased high iso performance is due to RAW performance and how much is just clever algorithms that smooth the noise in the jpegs?

Lots of people seem to have their hands on this camera now, yet still no RAW comparison? What gives?


----------



## ereka (Mar 26, 2012)

outsider said:


> How come all reviews I've come across compare jpeg image performance against other cameras?
> 
> Is it just me that wants to know how much of that increased high iso performance is due to RAW performance and how much is just clever algorithms that smooth the noise in the jpegs?
> 
> Lots of people seem to have their hands on this camera now, yet still no RAW comparison? What gives?



Maybe because there isn't any software that will recognise the RAW files yet (other than DPP, which apparently has a bug in it making the images very soft)?


----------



## KeithR (Mar 26, 2012)

ereka said:


> Maybe because there isn't any software that will recognise the RAW files yet (other than DPP, which apparently has a bug in it making the images very soft)?



And ACR 6.7 RC.


----------



## mike_zawadzki (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for posting the link okcamera. I did that little test (I am Mike from Unique Photo) and was impressed too. I prefer converting all my RAW files in Lightroom so I am waiting for that update. For now you can still download ALL of the full size jpegs and RAW files in the link. Glad a couple of you found it useful.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 27, 2012)

https://rapidshare.com/files/3227854404/045C0461.CR2

I posted this 3200 iso raw somewhere else in here but cant remember where


----------



## Invertalon (Mar 27, 2012)

I will use ISO 100 - 25,600 without thinking twice... Even 51,200 is usable IMO... 102,400 is a bit of a stretch though, and only for big emergencies!

But honestly, Canon has really done well with ISO performance of this camera... I find ISO 12,800 extremely good... 25,600 is also very good, but is where the image starts to deteriorate. I will use it no problem though.

Love this camera...


----------



## JR (Mar 27, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> https://rapidshare.com/files/3227854404/045C0461.CR2
> 
> I posted this 3200 iso raw somewhere else in here but cant remember where



Humm...very nice picture wickicombat! The only problem with it is my wife kept asking me why I was zooming in all the time. Of course I told her it was to see the noise level - hihihi


----------



## peederj (Mar 27, 2012)

Color starts falling off pretty steeply. I don't really want to go beyond 6400, and not just because of noise. But that 6400 is usable is amazing. For monochrome you could go way deep.

I want to reserve judgment until the better RAW converters are finalized for this system.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 27, 2012)

Mine actually was delivered tonight by UPS a day early. Thats the first time in many years they have delivered early. (I knew it was going to arrive, because I'd been following the tracking)

It was 6:15 pm and overcast, and pretty dark. I turned out the lights, but, no, it does not focus or take images in the dark with my 24-105mm L.

I went into my warehouse back room, which was barely lit from the windows with lights out and snapped a shot at ISO 12800. (manual with auto ISO). There was backlighting thru the window, it did not look like it, but in the photo I can see the exposure was pushed to the left.

Still, I was suprised. I'll be trying the camera out tomorrow, I'm still installing software and getting ready.

The camera can be used at 12800 with reasonably careful exposures, but at 25600, expose to the right a little. Very little DR at that high ISO.

I tried a little NR and it cleaned up nicely. There is some color nr turned on, but no luminance or sharpening. I used Adobe DNG converter, not DPP.


----------



## Stephen Melvin (Mar 27, 2012)

peederj said:


> Color starts falling off pretty steeply. I don't really want to go beyond 6400, and not just because of noise. But that 6400 is usable is amazing. For monochrome you could go way deep.
> 
> I want to reserve judgment until the better RAW converters are finalized for this system.



Color starts falling off pretty steeply? Really? This was processed in ACR using the default color settings:







Looks pretty colorful to me. Shot at ISO 25,400.


----------



## ippikiokami (Mar 27, 2012)

They are love

http://pixel99photography.zenfolio.com/p494880482

No NR, straight ACR conversion. 25600 ISO f/2.8 or 4.0 1/40


----------



## okcamera (Mar 27, 2012)

mike_zawadzki said:


> Thanks for posting the link okcamera. I did that little test (I am Mike from Unique Photo) and was impressed too. I prefer converting all my RAW files in Lightroom so I am waiting for that update. For now you can still download ALL of the full size jpegs and RAW files in the link. Glad a couple of you found it useful.



OMG. No way! Hi! You're like e-famous, haha. I love your store to death. You guys never let me down. Thanks so much  and thank you for all your helpful videos and posts. I really cannot tell you how many times they have helped me..


----------

